# Twin Towers connected with bridges



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Which twin towers where the towers are connected between each other by bridges do you know?

I know these:









Schönbergturm, Pfullingen, Germany, height: 28 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0001647 )









Messturm III, Brück, Germany, height: 54 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0010787 )









Petronas Towers Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Vienna Twin Towers (Designed by Massimiliano Fuksas)
Height: 138m.


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

El Faro towers, Buenos Aires (photos by MZN)


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang, Malaysia.

It's a residential high rise under construction.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Gemini Center in Milan (Italy)
Height 96m.



























___________________________________________________________

King Faysal Foundation (Riyadh - Saudi Arabia)
Height: 65m.


----------



## regio.boy. (Nov 5, 2004)

wow amazing buildings


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Belgacom Towers in Sint-Joost-ten-Node (Brussels), 102m (134m with spire), 1996:










(between the WTC Towers  )


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Torii-Tower, Gusborn, Germany ( http://www.sender-fotos.de/nieders.htm )

and of course many pylons, especially in Scandinavia, but also a few in Germany like this









Anchor pylons of Elbe Crossing 1 ( http://de.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012152 )


----------

